# 50G equipment & livestock



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I'd like to hear some input on equipment for the 50 gallon Show Tank I might be getting.

Lighting : Can I still use a 36" Orbit PowerCompact lighting fixture ? Or should I get the 30 inch Orbit PowerCompact ? I can't afford the MH light fixture at this time. (Beginner Coral will be added first before any fish is added.)

Coralife Super Skimmer (up to 65 gallons model)
I did see a SeaCLone brand venturi Skimmer for up to 100 gallons at PetSmart for $99.99. Input on that brand please.

2 SEIO Powerhead /Pump m620 or m820 ? Please advise Reefneck.

How many wattage heaters will I need ? I want to put 2 in it. What brand is good ? I'm thinking Vis-Therm Stealth heaters.

Will I need a Calcium reactor and/or UV Sterilizers with a 50 gallon tank set=up?

Live Rock - about 45 lbs - 50 lbs ? 
Sand - how many pounds ? tank dimension is (in inches) : 30L x 21H x 18D

Livestock :

Ocellaris Clownfish (tank-raised) x 2

B&W Clownfish (tank-raised) x 2
***PLEASE ADVISE if I can have 2 more clowns in 50 gal. tank ***

Coral Beauty Angelfish OR Flame Angelfish (1)
Yellow Tang (1) OR some other good Tang for a beginner
Clown Goby (1) OR Royal Gramma (1)
Jeweled Blenny (1)
Mated pair Coral Banded Shrimps (white or blue variety)
Usual tank cleaner pak for 50 gallon tank
Marble Sea Star or Double Sea Star (1 pending on my decision to add this to tank)

Corals :

Mushrooms, Polyps, Zoas, Xenias, maybe Candy Cane Coral or Fox Coral.
(These will be added first and settled in for a couple months or so before fish in introduced to tank.)


I'd like to hear some ideas or suggestions on anything above, especially on livestock if I have too many. Feel free to adjust, reduce or recommend livestock from list above what you would add to the tank.


----------



## guppy_breeder! (Nov 16, 2006)

Sorry but the Tangs need a 75gal at least! minimum of a 65gal tank. 
Clowns MAX of two per tank, and if added at the same time you will get a pair.

But the rest sounds good.


----------



## atnixon (Nov 13, 2006)

i second the above about the tangs...Unless you want the tang police banging on your door...And i agree with the clowns, two per tank, pref a mated pair if possible, but if i had to choose between Ocellaris Clownfish and the Black and white's, i would have to go with Ocellaris Clownfish because i think they have a great personality and the colours really compliment a tank that has corals in...

Niko


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Ice said:


> I'd like to hear some input on equipment for the 50 gallon Show Tank I might be getting.
> 
> Lighting : Can I still use a 36" Orbit PowerCompact lighting fixture ? Or should I get the 30 inch Orbit PowerCompact ? I can't afford the MH light fixture at this time. (Beginner Coral will be added first before any fish is added.) I'm not sure the length of a "50 Show" but if it's a 36" tank and a 36" fixture then it will work. if not, then you can use it but it will hang over both ends.
> 
> ...


See above in blue.


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Live Rock - about 45 lbs - 50 lbs ? 
Sand - how many pounds ? tank dimension is (in inches) : 30L x 21H x 18D

I think they go with 1.25 -2 lbs per gallon for standard recs. depending on the type of rock. I have looked at around 30 tanks in the last couple months. I perfer the tanks that have more rock in them piled from side to side and to the top. It just seems like the difference between "yeah thats nice" to "WOW THATS COOL". Seems like the fuller tanks also have more hiding spots for fish to hide in and places for corals to grow on. I'd probably go a min of 75 pounds rock possibly 100 depending on the rock.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I stated this in your other post about tanks but a 65 gallon tank is 36 inches and has plenty of depth for liverock. Much better than a 50 gallon tank.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm sticking with a pair of O. clowns. 
Seaclone skimmer I'm skipping on. 
What is a Calcium Reactor used for ? 
Why do you say mated pair of Coral Banded shrimps not good for reef ? Is it best to keep just one instead ?
Thanks for the replies. Keep'em coming if any have other ideas/suggestions/advices.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I've never trusted coral bandeds in a reef with smaller fishes... although we had one in the big tank at work and he never bothered anything but bristleworms (which wasn't good).


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

So I'm assuming most of you prefer Peppermints or Cleaner shrimps or even the Fire Shrimps (Bloods).


----------



## guppy_breeder! (Nov 16, 2006)

For stocking try to go with one dwarf angel, and a few smaller fish like basslets and clowns or even a goby or two!


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I have planned going that direction. LOL !! See my list above except eliminate the tang.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

As for the clownsfish choices, I think I'm going to go with (both tank-raised) the orange Ocellaris Clownfish and a B&W Ocellaris Clownfish. Of course, I will add them to the tank at the same time so there is now aggression with the two. Although I _just_ might go with a pair of Onyx Clownfishes instead ! Wow ! So many choices in clownfishes ! LOL !!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

that would probably work...


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

so what is the problem with coral banded shrimp in a tank?


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

LOL !! This is an old thread of mine. I am postponing starting my first SW tank indefinitely due to family & personal endeavors.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Coral bandeds, or "bandits," are cute and graceful, but they're also mean as all get out, and they don't play well with others.


----------

